# kmode exception error win2000 server



## achand (Nov 19, 2005)

hi i have a win 2000 server , i really dont what cause my server to reboot but now i cannot boot to windows . i get this error massage stright after the start up screen stop:0x000001e(0xc0000005,0xf1d82abo,0x00000000.0x00000000) KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED. Please can someone decode this for me...
whats wrong with my system.


----------

